# Do we need to change tyres?



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

We have a Bessacarr E495 which will be 6 years old in November. We have only done 15,000 miles but having read lots of posts on MHF re tyres it sounds like we should be changing them this year?? Also, if replacing should we stick with same or get something 'better'. 

A friend has recommended a local garage which they have found to be cheapest - but they may not be the best! How do we know what is best tyre - tyre dealer will recommend but it may be the dearest. I assume this info will be in the handbook?

Please don't shout at me in your replies if question sounds naïve - him indoors is questioning why the need to change tyres having done low mileage but he doesn't read the posts on MHF, I do. 

haggisbasher


----------



## basa99 (Mar 2, 2013)

*tyres*

I have just changed my tyres after 6+years , they were Continental Vanco camper. the tyres were starting to show splits in the tread although the walls were fine.
My local tyre dealer said 'they look ok to me but its your motorhome and do you want peace of mind ?'

I changed them buying from Asda- which gave me the best price and they were fitted at a Halfords autocenter.

For the sake of £560 for 4 tyres it is certainly worth the peace of mind.

There are some motorhomes on my storage site that have tyres on where the walls have degraded quite a lot but it does not seem to bother the owners!!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If the tyres are structurally sound, with no signs or cracking on the sidewalls or in the tread pattern, they will be OK to carry on using, but you need to increase the checks on condition to 6-monthly or maybe even 3-monthly.

Replace with the same type as existing, or go up a size in width but make sure that the number of plies remains the same.

Peter


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Reply from Michelin last month regarding the question of changing tyres:

Tyres are made up of different kinds of material and rubber compounds with properties which give the tyre performances which are essential in order for it to function properly.

These component properties change over time, especially when the tyre is rolling.

In fact, if a tyre is stored correctly, it changes little. To give a rough estimation, a year of tyre usage will change the properties of the materials more than if the tyre is stored for 15 years (if the tyres are stored correctly).

For each tyre, this change is dependent on a number of elements such as the climatic conditions, storage conditions, conditions of use (load, speed, inflation pressure, maintenance, etc.) to which the tyre is subjected during its life.

The changes linked to tyre usage are quite variable so much so that it is impossible to predict exactly how long a certain tyre can be used for.

This is why, after 5 years of use, we recommend an annual inspection of the tyres (including those for the spare wheel) by a professional. We also recommend that tyres are replaced before reaching 10 years or more, even if these tyres appear to be good enough to be used and if they haven't yet reached the legal wear limit.

Should you require any further assistance please contact us on 0845 366 1590 (UK & NI) or 0044 (0) 1782 401590 (ROI), quoting the reference number above.


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

What would we do without MHF and you guys who take the time to answer peoples' questionsdilemmas - thank you, thank you, thank you. Have found out the guy in our area is a relative of our next door neighbour so may get a good deal with him as we have been doing our neighbour's garden for the past 10 years - a labour of love - he is 108 in May!!!  

Thanks again. 
haggis


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I usually change tyres at 5 years old regardless of condition. Because, the tread is usually worn beyond reasonable use anyway (I think the UK legal limit is a joke. Anything nearing 4mm tread and I change them.

However, our motorhome tyres that I fitted 3 years ago are looking very good and if the tread is good, I will not be changing them until around 7 years. IF we still have the MH.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You have received excellent advice, all I will say in response to your opening statement is, there are NO silly questions on here, just silly people who do NOT ask when they do not know.

cabby


----------



## kernowblokes (Aug 28, 2013)

I thiink we would be in the better to change and be sure camp.

Our first van, which we have just sold, was a 1996 VW T4 Bilbo Celeste, the tyres on the van when we bought looked fine well within tread etc and passed mot etc with no problems. Van used on a a regular basis as second vehicle.

Then on on of our long trips over to Spain the problems began the day before beginning our return to Roscoff for the ferry.
First a slow leak on the rear offside. Got that sorted with a mixture of Spanglish and German. (long Story). Had no further problems on the Spanish leg though the van felt to be not running well. On the second day of the long haul back to Roscoff we blew a front tyre on a French motorway Call to our breakdown service sorted that with only a couple of hours added to our day. The next day within a mile of the boat we lost a second tyre another call to our breakdown service and a ride on a breakdown truck got this sorted and we made the boat.

When home I took it to our tyre dealer and he said that tyre age was more than likely the cause of our troubles.
Van ran much better after set of new shoes. 

the moral for us was tyres age and should be judged on this as well as depth of tread and general condition.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

haggisbasher said:


> We have a Bessacarr E495 which will be 6 years old in November. We have only done 15,000 miles but having read lots of posts on MHF re tyres it sounds like we should be changing them this year?? Also, if replacing should we stick with same or get something 'better'.
> 
> A friend has recommended a local garage which they have found to be cheapest - but they may not be the best! How do we know what is best tyre - tyre dealer will recommend but it may be the dearest. I assume this info will be in the handbook?
> 
> ...


Continental recommend a change every 10 years. But at 6 years old the OP's tyres should be visually inspected. Link here:

http://www.tyresforlife.co.uk/www/t...re-information/how-old-are-your-tyres-en.html


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Do we need to change tyres*

We have just changed from Continental to Toyo H09's, these tyres are well thought of on MHF.
Bought mine from Performancealloys.com £94.8 delivered and fitted by our local garage at £8 each. in total £415.20. I think and hope that was a good deal!

WASFITONCE


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm agonising over whether to replace the spare which is 13 yrs old with cracking between the threads. However as the other tyres are good and within date its a cost I doubt I'll recoup.
I've been offered a suitable Westlake tyre for £71 but the grip is only rated as "F" and prob lower than the Toyo spare I have now.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Points to bear in mind - other than mentioned above:

The last couple of years, motorhome tyres have not always been available when and where you want them. In summer 2012 I could only get 2 Conti Vanco's in the size/spec needed for my van, and Pirelli's not available AT ALL. Last year I bought another 3, but I had to search the country to get them, and only 3 could be found.

If your tyres are coming to the end of their lifespan, how much are you going to save by waiting till next year? Compare that to how much you'll spend getting stuck on the road somewhere, add to that the risk of accidental damage, and a haggle with your insurer. 

It's a no-brainer. If there's ANY doubt, change them!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If there is visible cracking between the tread then without a doubt you should replace it. If its showing cracking WITHOUT the weight of the vehicle on it think what might happen if you ever need to fit it to your pride and joy, all that flexing every time the wheel rotates!!!

BIN IT NOW !!!

If it was me I would buy the cheapest possible "White van man" tyre (provided of course the load and speed rating are identical to the rest of the vehicles tyres) it is likely that this replacement tyre will only ever be used (if at all) for a very short period of time untill the tyre that caused its use in the first place is replaced and re-fitted to the vehicle. No point spending more than you need to !!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

cheshiregordon said:


> I'm agonising over whether to replace the spare which is 13 yrs old with cracking between the threads. However as the other tyres are good and within date its a cost I doubt I'll recoup.
> I've been offered a suitable Westlake tyre for £71 but the grip is only rated as "F" and prob lower than the Toyo spare I have now.


Is it worth the chance of an accident?

Of course it isn't.

Get a new tyre.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

deefordog said:


> Reply from Michelin last month regarding the question of changing tyres:
> 
> Tyres are made up of different kinds of material and rubber compounds with properties which give the tyre performances which are essential in order for it to function properly.
> 
> ...


Your use of 'We recommend...' sounds as though you are in the 'Trade' but not declaring such.

We welcome trade inputs but in order not to be bared traders need to declare themselves.

That having been said, I have a question.

Does putting a vehicle on axle jacks lengthen the life of tyres? assuming the same ambient conditions. Further if they are on axle jacks does it make any difference whether they are inflated or deflated?

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

cheshiregordon said:


> I'm agonising over whether to replace the spare which is 13 yrs old with cracking between the threads. However as the other tyres are good and within date its a cost I doubt I'll recoup.
> I've been offered a suitable Westlake tyre for £71 but the grip is only rated as "F" and prob lower than the Toyo spare I have now.


My spare is the same age as yours. It has never been used and stored in "ideal" conditions i.e. clamped under the van out the sun and rain and not under any loads. If I use it it will only be till I get a repair or a replacement.
I'll change it when it's 15, maybe.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

In reply to Geoff (niicholsong):

Errr, deefordog was simply quoting Michelins reply, so the "we" & the advice are Michelins.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

emmbeedee said:


> In reply to Geoff (niicholsong):
> 
> Errr, deefordog was simply quoting Michelins reply, so the "we" & the advice are Michelins.


Sorreeeee!

Should have gone to Specsavers :lol:

Geoff


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> emmbeedee said:
> 
> 
> > In reply to Geoff (niicholsong):
> ...


Vision Express are much better lol :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

To answer Geoff's question, if the tyres are off the road, ie not loaded and if they are also deflated but left on the rims, and better still, taken indoors then you are approaching the 'ideal storage' situation.

Taking them out of the sun and rain and variable temperatures will extend their life greatly, ultra-violet degrades the rubber compounds used in the tyres.

Peter


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Tyres*

I changed the tyres on my Ford Transit based Buccaneer last year when they were 10years old and done 32k.There was no sign of splitting inside or out.And they still looked like new.I ahd fitted Hankook tyres which appear to be recommended by a lot of people!Cost was about £400!


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Dates on Tyres*

Try and get 4 x tyres made more or less on the same date.

i had one of the better known motorhome service dealers fit 4, picked it up in the dark and so only spotted when i was miles away that only one of the four was 6 months old - the other three were over a year old.
i did call Michelin who told me that their new Agilis Camping tyre had a recommended chanfe time of around 10 years subject to checks of course.

Happy Travels


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> To answer Geoff's question, if the tyres are off the road, ie not loaded and if they are also deflated but left on the rims, and better still, taken indoors then you are approaching the 'ideal storage' situation.
> 
> Taking them out of the sun and rain and variable temperatures will extend their life greatly, ultra-violet degrades the rubber compounds used in the tyres.
> 
> Peter


Peter

Thanks, you have confirmed my thinking. My MH is in a car(MH)port so is partially protected.

Of course axle jacks also give some additional protection against theft of the MH - but maybe not of the wheels and tyres  Maybe some locking nuts are needed :roll:

Geoff


----------

